# How to Optimize Golden Ear Supersat 60's



## gboullard (Jun 12, 2013)

I just had Golden Ear Supersat 60's installed with a Yamaha 3020 Aventage receiver. I haven't read any of the manuals or had much of a chance to play with it. Does anyone have any experience in optimizing the sound with this kind of setup?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

If your confident that your speakers have been placed in the correct positions, start by running the room optimization setup feature of your YAMAHA receiver w the included microphone... After that you may want to adjust speaker levels individually in the YAMAHA settings ....


----------

